# Windows 8 tiles for Desktop visualizer :-)



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

As you can see in the image below, I have the basic tiles, but I was seeing people having custom tiles, and even more stock windows 8 tiles.

Any one got a link?


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the pic.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using RootzWiki


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

http://next-level-android.blogspot.com/2011/06/windowstab-8-for-android.html


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

sav said:


> http://next-level-android.blogspot.com/2011/06/windowstab-8-for-android.html


Those are the ones I already have, I was looking for custom ones if possible (like twitter), but thanks anyway!


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

IceyYou said:


> Those are the ones I already have, I was looking for custom ones if possible (like twitter), but thanks anyway!


Oh okay, i throught you were looking for those on the pic you posted :/


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

There was a layout for phones used a while ago. Believe it was called android phone 7 with some really nice looming tiles. Tons of apps were made but I just don't know how they will look on the tablet since they were made for 480x800 resolutions. Something to check into.
There are also a ton of online photo editors that can be used to create them yourself if you are willing to put in a little effort.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## IceyYou (Oct 14, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> There was a layout for phones used a while ago. Believe it was called android phone 7 with some really nice looming tiles. Tons of apps were made but I just don't know how they will look on the tablet since they were made for 480x800 resolutions. Something to check into.
> There are also a ton of online photo editors that can be used to create them yourself if you are willing to put in a little effort.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I'll definatley check out that launcher. And the problem is, I don't know the font for the tiles :s


----------

